# fitting basking lamp and uv tube



## dragonet (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi i have just ordred a new viv for my beardie an ex48. I am just wondering about how to set up the basking lamp. At the mo he is in a glass tank that has a metel lid with a hole in it so lamp sits nicely in there. Should i make a hole in new viv and do the same, although i was worried it would be too high, but i guess i can higher wattage and /or raise basking rock to compensate this. Or i have seen others that have hanging lights in cages is this a better way. When i mentioned this to my husband he was worried that light fitting has a sealed plu so not sure how to get light into viv through small wire hole. what do you have?

Also would a 30" 12% uv tube be ok for 48" viv? and where on back wall should i put it at top or part way down?


----------



## dragonet (Feb 14, 2010)

?????


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a 36'' tube in a 48'' viv, and personally i have it hanging from the roof. i 'got hold of' some small screw-in hooks and some brass chain, that way you can adjust the height pretty easily. as for the basking bulb, i 've used an eyeball spot lamp (Toolstation > Lighting > Mains Voltage Downlights > Mains Voltage R63 Eyeball Downlight) and i have it set into a triangular piece of aluminum with a round hole in (nicked from work, i used an engraving machine to cut out the hole, but you could just as easily use plywood and a jigsaw) mounted in the upper corner of the viv. it's easy enough to just wire a normal plug onto it.

there are plenty of options though, i'm sure somebody will come along with a less fiddly one!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

Put all cables through the two notches in the top of the back panel, (do this befor fitting the top), here is my setup guide, and some picks;

　
I had my viv up and running for about a month before I got my chap, so you should give yourself time to let the viv settle in. You want a 4’x18"x18" or a 4’x2’x18" viv, You will need a spot light for heat, The trick here is to get the lowest watt bulb that will get the temps you want without the dimmer stat kicking in, have the stat as an emergency backup only, set the stat to kick in at 120f, the reason for this is beardies are sun worshipers, they like it bright, do not be tempted to use, ceramic, moonlight, or red/infra red bulbs. You want to place the spot light holder dead centre of the ceiling and a quarter of the way along, have a gap of around nine and a half inches between the bulb and the basking rock/log. What you are looking to do is create a basking area of around 115f at one end; this should give you a temp. Of around 80f at the other end. 
　
You shouldn't need any heat at night as long as the temp. Doesn’t drop below 60f for any length of time.
　
Place the probe for the stat about a quarter ways along the viv from the cool end, against the back wall, and about an inch off the substrate, you do this because you need to control the temps. From the ground as this is where bds spend most of their time. Place a digital thermometer in the basking spot, (use the probe as the temp will heat the L.E.D too much and it will become unreadable), turn on your spot, (should be on a timer to come on for about 14 hours in the summer, down to 10 hours min in the winter, there should be NO lights on at night), and adjust the dial on the stat until you get your temps right. Tip here is to set the stat to its max and leave it all day, if it can't get hot enough then put a bigger bulb in, but not so big as to have the dimmer stat permanently dimming the bulb. If it gets too hot turn down the dial 1/8 of a turn, and then leave it until the same time the next day. Keep adjusting until its holding around 115f; this might take a few days of playing around.
　
Now the UV. If you can, get the Reptisun 10.0%; otherwise go for the Arcadia 12%. You will need a 36" tube with the necessary starter, also fit a reflector as this doubles the UV output. Place The tube dead centre about 2/3 the way up off the floor on the back wall, place wood, rocks, anything he can climb on to get to within a couple of inches of the tube, don't worry if he can touch it, it won't harm him. I have wood placed in the middle and the hot end of the viv; this gives him the choice of where he can get his UV.
　
I also include a 2%/2.0 uva lamp in all my vivs, though this light is not "strictly" necessary, I believe the animal will benefit from not only the uva these lamps give off, but also the colour of the light (6500K natural sunlight) these lamps give off. The viv will also look much brighter for your viewing pleasure. 
　
Here are some links to a uv guide sheet, these are the three pages you want to read in full to get a basic understanding of why uvb is important, and why your beardie has to be close to his/her uvb light source.

UV Lighting for Reptiles: How much UVB do reptiles need?

UV Lighting for Reptiles: UVB Fluorescent Tubes Test Results

UV Lighting for Reptiles: Fluorescent Tubes and Reflectors
 
Have a small water bowl and food dish in the cool end, to keep humidity down, and stop the food drying out too quickly.

 



























P.S. You can prob get away with a 30" tube : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## dragonet (Feb 14, 2010)

thankyou ever so much that is really useful. You have a lovely set up there.


----------



## VARogers1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hiya

Can I ask where did you get your fluorescent light fitting from? I've currently got a compact but I'm going to put a red bulb in that light fitting to keep the night time temperature for my beardie. I wanted to put in a 2ft fluorescent light but I can't seem to find one which comes with a plug (they all seem to be ones which should go into the mains). Is it really easy to wire them up? Do you need a starter?

Sorry for all the questions, lol. I'm worried about my wiring skills and I don't want to electrocute my Mushu!


----------



## MillysDad (May 23, 2011)

VARogers1 said:


> Hiya
> 
> but I'm going to put a red bulb in that light fitting to keep the night time temperature for my beardie.


Hi VA, I've just joined RFUK and a newbie myself to looking after BD's ten months into it. I noticed your comment on putting in a red light for night time heating as I was going to do the same until I read an article that red lights can cause beardies eye problems later in life. Best to avoid the red light and go with a low watt ceramic heater. Stay clear of heat mats and rocks as they can burn, as my Beardie (Milly) experienced luckily only a slight burn on her left knee the size of I would say a small mealworms head but nevertheless a burn. If it had gone unnoticed it could have been a lot worse. I've binned the mat now. They say you can put heat mats on the sides of vivariums and under floor tiles to deter Beardies from actually laying on them direct, personally I would just do away with them altogether. Take a look at Pendragons pics above and you will see that he has placed a ceramic heat bulb top left of his viv.

This reply is probably well out of date for you now but if not already mentioned somewhere on the forum it may come in useful for someone else.


----------

